# Hinterbau verbogen beim Spicy



## Eazy_Rider (16. September 2016)

Servus!

Dank kompromissloser Fahrweise auf einem etwas verblockten Trail...  habe ich ich nun ein Spicy mit Schaden am Hinterbau. Die Strebe unterhalb der Kette wurde bei der Kollision mit einem Stein etwas eingedrückt. Bin danach noch ohne Probleme gefahren, allerdings habe ich beim Aus/Einbauen des Hinterrads gemerkt dass die Strebe verzogen ist.
- Wie schätzt ihr die Gefahr ein dass die Strebe bricht?
- Meint ihr es ist möglich von LP ein Ersatzteil für diese Strebe zu bekommen? Wenn ja, wie? Über den Händler?


----------



## scotty23 (6. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ups da hat es aber kräftig gerumst, würde die Strebe auf jeden fall Tauschen, frag mal bei Hibike, die
vertreiben auch Lapierre.

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le duy nhut (25. März 2017)

Die Kette hätte dringend Öl nötig. Staub trocken das Teil.


----------



## microbat (26. März 2017)

Je nach Baujahr ist der Hinterbau von Spicy / Zesty / Froggy praktisch Gleich. Gebraucht Markt und Händler prüfen nach einen passenden Ersatzteil.

Ob das ledierte Teil hält merkst'e erst, wenn es komplett versagt.
Ich empfinde biken mit intakten Material als ausreichend spannend und hätte mit einen kaputten Teil weniger Freude am fahren. Ist 'ne Kopf Sache...


----------

